# Does TTS have Heated Mirrors?



## peterg1 (May 3, 2017)

Trying to find out if our TTS has heated mirrors or not. I don't think it has, or cannot find how to turn them on.
Any ideas???


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

If the car has that feature there will be a position on the adjusting knob for heating - botton right as you look at it. Activation is also subject to ambient temperature.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Since my S-Line has them am surprised if you dont.
The button to change the view of both mirrors should have an option to turn it to the 6 o'clock, that is the setting to turn heat on.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

*RTM*


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Electrically adjustable, folding and heated door mirrors are an option but not standard on any model.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

suzannec said:


> Electrically adjustable, folding and heated door mirrors are an option but not standard on any model.


 I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that heated mirrors was standard on all TT models, but the folding mirrors and kurb view features are not


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

My basic S-line has them just twist the mirror adjust knob.I had my car a while until I realised they were fitted.


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Macauley said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> > Electrically adjustable, folding and heated door mirrors are an option but not standard on any model.
> ...


Might be wrong, this is was the 2017 brochure said.


----------



## se9boy (May 21, 2017)

This is my s-line, switch position at bottom right hand side (but I do have folding mirrors).

I've wondered why there's a separate control as opposed to just switching on via the heated rear screen?


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

My Nov 2015 (MY2016) TTS has heated mirrors, and I don't have the motorised folding mirror option


----------

